# My Second Pair of Breeders ready



## Smareers (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey all...

My first spawn yielded me not less than 80 Betta's and now after 2 months I am ready with my second pair to breed. I am posting a pic of my breeding Bath Tub here and for pictured of the pair, please refer to the Betta Fish Contest pictures posted under the title *"My Latest Pair..."* by me.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

wow, those bettas must be ecstatic to have so much space.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow i have never heard of someone breeding in a real bath tub. Interesting

But is this safe? i see a little rusting on the edges of the tub, im not sure if thats healthy for fry.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

A bath tub as a tank! lol pretty cool. must be hard to water changes in a thing this big.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My concern is the rust.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> My concern is the rust.


I agree! As i mentioned _*(this cannot be healthy or safe)*_

Please take the time to figure out how to either use something else or take away the rust without using chemicals. Also get some other suggestions from others too. (NO PET STORE CLERKS OR WORKERS) THEY GIVE FALSE INFORMATION! other than the rust everything seems right.


----------



## Smareers (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion guys... This was the same tub that I used for my last breed but then the rust line did not exist. The rust is not from the fibre glass tub but rather from it's sheet metal lid. I'll change the lid and will remove the rust mark too with dilute Sodium Hypo.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well then I guess you got this down 

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Smareers (Jul 22, 2010)

*The Eggs have been laid...*

The mating dance is done and the eggs have been laid... 


I am also attaching a picture of The Runts of my previous breeding. I am putting up a video of their feeding frenzy in the Pictures Threads do take a look.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i cant wait for mine too spawn! there in a 20 gal. tank!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh the "Gimme my food or I'll beat you over the head with the heater!!" stage...good times


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow!!!! That 3rd picture made my mouth drop! thats fantastic! i love the red colors on your previous fry. 

So when did you breed those other bettas?


----------



## Smareers (Jul 22, 2010)

My previous breed is about 3 months old. Like I said earlier these are the runts of the spawn, the bigger ones are about 3" now and are building their bubble nests already. 

Their father was a very very beautiful Red Veil tail who grew to be more than 7" when I gave him off. Their mum was a red finned dirty rust colored female who jumped outa her tank the day after laying her eggs. Sorry that I did not bother to take pics earlier as I had not joined this forum then.


----------



## Smareers (Jul 22, 2010)

The current spawning has yielded it's result and the babies have hatched, they have a well tending father. But he as is his name suggests, is Jumpy and runs off to hide somewhere into the vegetation every time I open the bathtub lid to look inside. I found daphnia swimming around in the tank and I wonder how they got in. Daphnia does not seem to multiply in their allotted tank but they are multiplying in the breeding tank, good for the baby fry.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I heard daphnia is a good fry food 

Glad to see everythings going good


----------

